# wanted persian/himalayn/ragdoll kitten



## superstardj01 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm after either a persian, ragdoll or himalayn kitten, preferably pedigree but cross would be ok as long as both parents are pedigree and able to see them, ive looked on pets 4 homes, kitten ad, rescue homes fridayads etc, unfortunately ive found a lot of scanners too, im in Milton Keynes and don't mind reasonable travel, I don't want to pay more than £250, I maybe able to pay more if I can collect the kitten after Christmas, has to be mostly white or have blue eyes, most cross breeds seem to be almost the same as pedigree kittens.

Anyone able to help?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

superstardj01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm after either a persian, ragdoll or himalayn kitten, preferably pedigree but cross would be ok as long as both parents are pedigree and able to see them, ive looked on pets 4 homes, kitten ad, rescue homes fridayads etc, unfortunately ive found a lot of scanners too, im in Milton Keynes and don't mind reasonable travel, I don't want to pay more than £250, I maybe able to pay more if I can collect the kitten after Christmas, has to be mostly white or have blue eyes, most cross breeds seem to be almost the same as pedigree kittens.
> 
> Anyone able to help?


Unfortunately the people who might be producing the sort of kitten you want at the price you are prepared to pay are BYBs - Back Yard Breeders.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Unless you will consider a rescue Persian or retired breeding girl, I'd spend some more time saving up and go through a good breeder rather than supporting a byb with cross breeds, who also don't tend to health test their cats.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> unfortunately ive found a lot of scanners too


Are you sure you're looking in the right places?


----------



## superstardj01 (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for the quick replies, can some give a wepage with a list of breeders? I can pay more but only ifflitter is available after crimbo, how much should I be looking to pay? as far as I can see they start from for a pure breed £300-£550 for persians and upto £1500 for himilayn which is way too much, not intersted in a show cat, would take a runt.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It's often not the show potential you're paying for. You're looking at about £500 from a reputable breeder for a Persian/Himalayan who has been chipped, vaccinated etc. The Himalayans you're talking about, if they're the ones in Anglesea (sorry, can't spell that), avoid them like the plague. Similarly, the ones in London. Unless they say that they are registered with TICA, Himalayans are just colourpointed Persians and should be advertised as such. Anyone advertising Himalayans with large price tags who can't register with TICAj is a worry. For example, if I advertise a colourpoint, I will advertise as Himalayan or Persian. Why? Because I show and register with GCCF where they are called Persians, and TICA where they are called Himalayans. Many are calling them himmies now to make them seem rarer so they can add a bigger pricetag. It's not good.

If you want a Persian or Himalayan, go on a waiting list, research your breeder, get to know them, their cats and their practices, make sure you're happy with all of thet. Then, and only then should you consider whether or not you'd like to buy a kitten from them. Expect to pay double your current price goal and you should do fine.

There are a few breeders of Persians near you, myself included, but I think you need to do a lot more research and saving before you're ready for the next step.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Does it have to be a kitten, could you give a home to 2 adults which are neutered.


----------



## superstardj01 (Nov 10, 2014)

My children really want to bring up a kitten and my wife wants to be able to mould it's behaviour from young and not try to adapt an older cat set in it's ways, as I've said £500 maybe doable as long as the litter is ready in say january.


----------



## superstardj01 (Nov 10, 2014)

carly87 said:


> It's often not the show potential you're paying for. You're looking at about £500 from a reputable breeder for a Persian/Himalayan who has been chipped, vaccinated etc. The Himalayans you're talking about, if they're the ones in Anglesea (sorry, can't spell that), avoid them like the plague. Similarly, the ones in London. Unless they say that they are registered with TICA, Himalayans are just colourpointed Persians and should be advertised as such. Anyone advertising Himalayans with large price tags who can't register with TICAj is a worry. For example, if I advertise a colourpoint, I will advertise as Himalayan or Persian. Why? Because I show and register with GCCF where they are called Persians, and TICA where they are called Himalayans. Many are calling them himmies now to make them seem rarer so they can add a bigger pricetag. It's not good.
> 
> If you want a Persian or Himalayan, go on a waiting list, research your breeder, get to know them, their cats and their practices, make sure you're happy with all of thet. Then, and only then should you consider whether or not you'd like to buy a kitten from them. Expect to pay double your current price goal and you should do fine.
> 
> There are a few breeders of Persians near you, myself included, but I think you need to do a lot more research and saving before you're ready for the next step.


Do you have a webpage? do you have a litter due?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

superstardj01 said:


> My children really want to bring up a kitten and *my wife wants to be able to mould it's behaviour from young and not try to adapt an older cat set in it's ways*, as I've said £500 maybe doable as long as the litter is ready in say january.


Have you & your wife not heard that dogs have owners and cats have staff? 

BTW rescues are full of very cute kittens in lots of colours & patterns looking for homes.


----------



## superstardj01 (Nov 10, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> Have you & your wife not heard that dogs have owners and cats have staff?
> 
> BTW rescues are full of very cute kittens in lots of colours & patterns looking for homes.


I know, but my wife wants a pedigree, only ever had dogs all pedigree and never had any issues health wise except our rottweiler got cancer at 9 which ended up killing her, can't find any in rescue homes anyway, we want an indoor cat.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> My children really want to bring up a kitten and my wife wants to be able to mould it's behaviour from young


It could just be the way this is coming across but I would be concerned you have unrealistic expectations. Cats aren't quite as 'mouldable' as dogs.


----------



## superstardj01 (Nov 10, 2014)

Is there anywhere except the webpage I've asked about that has a list of known good registered breeders?

Found the gccf breeders page.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

You'd be better off looking for breed clubs. They have lists of breeder members and usually kitten lists.



> a list of known good registered breeders


There is no such thing. Cat breeders are not registered here in the UK. Breeders can register a prefix with the GCCF but there are no checks, it's simply something which is paid for.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

You need to be willing to pay at least £400 for a good breeder. One that health tests, doesn't breed too many litters from their queen, and doesn't let their kittens go until they are at least 12 weeks old. Anything less and you will be supporting a BYB as the other posters have said. If you get a cross breed from a breeder, you will also be supporting a BYB (ie someone who doesn't neuter their pet, it gets out and mates with a roaming tom). 

If you really want a kitten, I recommend you do it ethically and properly. Why are you in such a rush to get a kitten? I started looking in January this year, I got my two kittens in June this year (so 6 months of finding the right breeder, waiting for the kittens to be born etc). It's not something to rush, you may end up getting a kitten from a BYB is sick or has a genetic condition that would have been picked up by health testing, and it will cost you a fortune and you and your children may have to suffer with a poorly kitten. 

For a little extra patience and a small sum of money, you can guarantee you are bringing home a healthy happy kitten. 

Just food for thought  Good luck!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Does your wife realise that with an unregistered alleged 'pedigree' or 'cross' there are no guarantees at all it's what the 'breeder' says it is?


----------



## superstardj01 (Nov 10, 2014)

All sound advise but this is why I'm here, I want a good kitten, never said I was in a rush and appologise if it looked that way, I want advise of a good known breeders, there are good kittens out there, but the only advise I'm taking away from this is the more you pay the better and research a breeder but how do I know if the're a good breeder or not?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> but how do I know if the're a good breeder or not?


When it comes down to it you need to be prepared to visit and walk away if you don't feel comfortable. Every breeder thinks they are a good breeder and you could get loads of supposed pointers on here, every one of them being an individual view and nothing more.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

superstardj01 said:


> All sound advise but this is why I'm here, I want a good kitten, never said I was in a rush and appologise if it looked that way, I want advise of a good known breeders, there are good kittens out there, but the only advise I'm taking away from this is the more you pay the better and research a breeder but how do I know if the're a good breeder or not?


Agree, ultimately you have to make your own judgement. You also may well not be able to see the male as quite a few breeders don't have their own stud.

Have you read the GCCF advice on buying a kitten?

the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

Personally I would say that one sign of a good breeder is that they neuter their kittens before they leave.

Also will you and your family be prepared to have to groom a kitten / cat every day which quite a lot of Persians need?

And personally I would always suggest two kittens as they keep each other company and play frantically - they are a joy to watch.


----------



## superstardj01 (Nov 10, 2014)

I think I've found a good breeder and will hopefully pay them a visit on sunday for the first viewing.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If you PM me with the breeder name, I can tell you if they're good or not. My webpage will come up if you google Moonspun Cats (not sure if we're allowed to link to our own pages here or not), but why do you need a kitten in January? It's not true that the more you pay, the better the breeder. For example, the Himalayans I mentioned earlier go from approx. £800-1500 as pets, but the breeders are shocking!


----------



## superstardj01 (Nov 10, 2014)

carly87 said:


> If you PM me with the breeder name, I can tell you if they're good or not. My webpage will come up if you google Moonspun Cats (not sure if we're allowed to link to our own pages here or not), but why do you need a kitten in January? It's not true that the more you pay, the better the breeder. For example, the Himalayans I mentioned earlier go from approx. £800-1500 as pets, but the breeders are shocking!


what I meant was before crimbo £500 might be a push but after would be easier, in actual fact looks like my wife would be willing to pay £500 before or after if the cat is right, she want white or shaded silver with blue eyes.

How do I send a PM on this site?


----------



## superstardj01 (Nov 10, 2014)

I was looking at your website, but couldn't find an email address, so came off it.


----------



## superstardj01 (Nov 10, 2014)

facebook message sent to moonspun account.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Doesn't really sound like you know what you want, as this morning, it was colourpointed Himmie, Persian or Ragdoll. With all sincerity, I suggest you take a step back from this and really think about what you want in a cat more than the superficial things like colour alone.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

carly87 said:


> If you PM me with the breeder name, I can tell you if they're good or not. My webpage will come up if you google Moonspun Cats (not sure if we're allowed to link to our own pages here or not), but why do you need a kitten in January? It's not true that the more you pay, the better the breeder. For example, the Himalayans I mentioned earlier go from approx. £800-1500 as pets, but the breeders are shocking!


Totally off topic - well not quite - you can put a link to Moonspun in your signature if you want


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

carly87 said:


> Doesn't really sound like you know what you want, as this morning, it was colourpointed Himmie, Persian or Ragdoll. With all sincerity, I suggest you take a step back from this and really think about what you want in a cat more than the superficial things like colour alone.


Have to agree with Carly here. Whilst choosing a kitten that is right for you (and color does come into it I believe) you need to be sure on what you like. Maybe visit some breeders, get to see the kittens and the adults (remember kittens colors change) before jumping feet first in to this.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

be very careful a family member of mine brought what they were told was a ragdoll cross kitten, almost straight away they realised something wasnt right and they abandoned him....with me.
I had my boy for 20 months, the last 4 of those months were spent travelling back and forth to the vets trying to find out why he was sick and trying to save his life...we failed, on both counts.
There are no guarantees with any animals but there are more when you know where the cat is from, a lot of those breeds need to be health tested for genetic illness, BYB's wont do that and most back yard breeders and just in it for cash they dont care about the animals.

I also have a 21 week old moggy, ive had him from the day he turned 6 weeks old, so too young to leave his mum but young enough to mould, if moulding a cat is possible...let me tell you it isnt


----------



## superstardj01 (Nov 10, 2014)

I know exactly what we want and I did say in my op, we've found a white silver shaded blue eyed persian pure breed from a very reputable breeder although it's a £500 kitten, we've decided we can stretch to it, comes with the usual health guarantee, microchipped, insurance, registered and papers.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

superstardj01 said:


> I know exactly what we want and I did say in my op, we've found a *white silver shaded blue eyed persian *pure breed from a very reputable breeder although it's a £500 kitten, we've decided we can stretch to it, comes with the usual health guarantee, microchipped, insurance, registered and papers.


Is there such a breed? I've heard of blue-eyed white Persians, (whites can be orange- or odd-eyed as well) and Silver Shaded which I believe have green eyes, but a 'white silver shaded'. What is the breeders description of the kitten's colour?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I would Lynn, sept I don't have a clue how to do a signature!


----------



## superstardj01 (Nov 10, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> Is there such a breed? I've heard of blue-eyed white Persians, (whites can be orange- or odd-eyed as well) and Silver Shaded which I believe have green eyes, but a 'white silver shaded'. What is the breeders description of the kitten's colour?


My bad, greeny blue eyes.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds like you are looking at a Silver Shaded.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

carly87 said:


> I would Lynn, sept I don't have a clue how to do a signature!


There's a link 'Edit Profile'. Click on it.
Then 'Edit Signature'. Paste in the URL for your website and voila!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

My software won't let me do it!


----------



## superstardj01 (Nov 10, 2014)

Carly87 click on your username in the top righthand corner, then in the top lefthand corner click on edit profile, then on the lefthand side is a list called your control panel, in that list is edit signature, once you click on that you'll see a box to enter your webpage address, just go to your home page on your own website on another tab and copy from the address from the address bar and paste in the the url box on this website in the edit profile section, you can also upload pictures there as well.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

superstardj01 said:


> I was looking at your website, but couldn't find an email address, so came off it.


did you look on the 'contact us' page? there's 2 emails, a phone number, a web form and a button for Quick Email as well.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Superstardj, I'm blind, so although your instructions are lovely, and very much appreciated, unfortunately they won't help me, as it's my software that's the problem.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Superstardj, I'm blind, so although your instructions are lovely, and very much appreciated, unfortunately they won't help me, as it's my software that's the problem.


Just to elaborate a little, although Carly uses the some of the best screen reader software available, screen readers often don't play very nicely with some of the features of internet forums, particularly pop up menus.


----------



## superstardj01 (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh, Ok I understand, maybe a site administrator could do it for you?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

No pop-ups if you start with the 'Edit Profile' below 'PET FORUMS' and next to 'FAQs', then 'Edit Signature' which for a sighted person is in the 'Settings & Options' section of 'Your Control Panel' which is on the left of the screen.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

The problem isn't the pop ups. It's the fact that my screen reader can't see the button.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've been having a look to see if I can do it for you Carly but though I can access profiles they aren't the same as they appear to a user. I've tried altering your signature by adding a link to your website but it doesn't seem to have worked. Sorry


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you for trying, Lynn.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

The web address is showing in your signature Carly, but nothing happens when I click on it, but the address is there so members just need to type into their URL bar.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

It needs URL tags around it, then it will be a clickable link.


```
[URL=http://www.moonspuncats.co.uk]Moonspun - Home[/URL]
```


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'll sort it out when I get home later. I can't multitask on a tablet


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Woop woop! Thank you Lynn!


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi superstardj01, I read the posts and it seems to me this might be your first cat, am I right?

I am not good with breeds and have never owned a cat from a breeder so I can't comment on that. I understand your family is excited and you want to pick a cat which is the right colour but my advice would be to prioritise health and temperament over anything else. 

It's heartbreaking to see your cat not being healthy. Particular breeds might have particular genetic issues. For example Ragdolls can have heart problems. A breeder has to ensure that their cats are tested every year so that they are not breeding cats that have a genetic issue for HCM. 

I'd look into each breed and look at the breeder standards then ask to see if the parents have been tested for whatever genetic issues they are meant to be tested and ask for the kitten to be tested as well.


----------



## Gillywilly (Mar 1, 2014)

I am quite concerned you have children that want to bring up a kitten ( tiny, vulnerable and can easily be hurt by being handed from kid to kid like a toy) 
To " mould its behaviour !" 
You don't "mould" a cat !


A long haired cat like persians need regularly proper grooming, eye cleaning , occasional,bum washing ! What if it gets the runs? Are ypu prepared to bathe the kitten/ cat or throw a fit about cats and kids and cat poo causing health issues !?

I just don't think this has been thought out properly and yes , pedigree kittens are in rescues too !

This post worries me for the cat/ kitten that you get ! 
Sorry, but 40 years of having persians and I know what I am doing and yet still learning !

What happens when you go off the color or change your house colour scheme as it sounds like you want a cat to match your home!?
Harsh, but seen enough of cats thrown out lately and others like me picking up their problems and health issues after they have been dumped and left roaming for God knows how long !


----------



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

Can I just point out that there is more than one breeder of Colourpoint Persians on Anglesey, Carly. I am having to advertise my babies from a different locations because I am being tarred with the same brush as the breeder as the one you mean.


----------



## superstardj01 (Nov 10, 2014)

Gillywilly said:


> I am quite concerned you have children that want to bring up a kitten ( tiny, vulnerable and can easily be hurt by being handed from kid to kid like a toy)
> To " mould its behaviour !"
> You don't "mould" a cat !
> 
> ...


Are you being serious?!?!?! I've owned pedigree dogs from rottweilers to chow chow's with and without kids, I know how hard it is to look after any anilmal, you try cleaning poo out of a chow chow's fur then come back to me and say it's difficult, we DON'T buy pets to "go with thew funtitre" and I find that small minded stereotyping attitude offensive.

We did buy a lovelly silver shaded persian male, he is lovelly great temperment, doesn't bite or scratched get's groomed everyday and yes I do wipe his bum, he loves the kids and lets them handle him with no problems.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Er, guys - this thread is a year old and the person you are responding to, @superstardj01 , is no longer allowed on the forum... 

Sorry to hear about your problems, tilsie - that's the problem with a rotten apple in the barrel  I think Carly was trying to make sure people avoided the bad one in favour of the good, for what it's worth.


----------



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

Jesthar said:


> Er, guys - this thread is a year old and the person you are responding to, @superstardj01 , is no longer allowed on the forum...
> 
> Sorry to hear about your problems, tilsie - that's the problem with a rotten apple in the barrel  I think Carly was trying to make sure people avoided the bad one in favour of the good, for what it's worth.


I know what you are saying but Carly knows I live on Anglesey and statements like that are getting around as I have had buyers mention it to me. How would a buyer know which is good and which is bad as no prefixes were mentioned? Anglesey is a small island and so people assume that I am her.

I did realise the thread was an old one but Superstarjo1 has posted 35 minutes ago so not sure why you are saying there aren't allowed her any more!!!


----------



## superstardj01 (Nov 10, 2014)

Jesthar said:


> Er, guys - this thread is a year old and the person you are responding to, @superstardj01 , is no longer allowed on the forum...
> 
> Sorry to hear about your problems, tilsie - that's the problem with a rotten apple in the barrel  I think Carly was trying to make sure people avoided the bad one in favour of the good, for what it's worth.


So why can I still post?? why would I no longer be allowed on the forum?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

superstardj01 said:


> So why can I still post?? why would I no longer be allowed on the forum?


Not, you! I meant the person you quoted in your post is no longer allowed on here - and for good reason!


----------



## superstardj01 (Nov 10, 2014)

Jesthar said:


> Not, you! I meant the person you quoted in your post is no longer allowed on here - and for good reason!


Ah you mean Gillywilly


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I am not pointing the finger at you. If you read my post, you will see that I clearly say that the cats bred by these dodgy ones are advertised for £800 minimum, something you clearly don't do in your adverts. I also asked the poster to PM me and I could help them to work out if the breeder was good or bad, and I've no reason to tout you as one of the bad breeders! I'm sorry if the post was ambiguous, but as I'm sure you know, it wasn't designed to tar and feather you. I can't take the blame that buyers are mentioning to you that there are bad breeders in Anglesea, because there are! They clearly state in their adverts that that is where they are based. I'm very sorry if I've contributed to that problem, but I'm not sorry for warning people off this other bad breeder, as you yourself are also doing. When I said the breeders are shocking, I was talking about a specific set. I suppose I could have said in my post "there's one really bad set of breeders there, but there are good ones too," but then I thought that was implied, as there are rotten apples everywhere.


----------



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

carly87 said:


> I am not pointing the finger at you. If you read my post, you will see that I clearly say that the cats bred by these dodgy ones are advertised for £800 minimum, something you clearly don't do in your adverts. I also asked the poster to PM me and I could help them to work out if the breeder was good or bad, and I've no reason to tout you as one of the bad breeders! I'm sorry if the post was ambiguous, but as I'm sure you know, it wasn't designed to tar and feather you. I can't take the blame that buyers are mentioning to you that there are bad breeders in Anglesea, because there are! They clearly state in their adverts that that is where they are based. I'm very sorry if I've contributed to that problem, but I'm not sorry for warning people off this other bad breeder, as you yourself are also doing. When I said the breeders are shocking, I was talking about a specific set. I suppose I could have said in my post "there's one really bad set of breeders there, but there are good ones too," but then I thought that was implied, as there are rotten apples everywhere.


Fair enough Carly but the breeder you mean has kittens advertised at £450 upwards at the moment. I still say that in a small area such as Anglesey where there aren't many breeders, to my knowledge only 3 Persian breeders, including me, so when a potential buyer is told there is a bad breeder in that area with no mention of the prefix involved you can't blame buyers from jumping to the conclusion. Yes I have warned people about this breeder in private e-mails or phone calls but I have always told them the registered prefix and also the un-registered prefix she also goes by. Unfortunately, whether you and others mean't it or not, I am tarred with the same brush hence why I now have to advertise using a different location. I can tell you it isn't nice and I hope other breeders don't find themselves in this situation.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

d understand that hence me trying to be as clear in my post as possible, i.e, the £800 price mark and the request to PM me. Unfortunately, for legal reasons, we can't post prefixes up here otherwise I'd be shouting it from the rooftops, believe me! I wish there was a way of doing it though.

If she's now advertising for £450 that's worrying as it seems she's learning to slip through the net yet again. Hopefully she's still advertising as HHimalayan which would at least be something to easily differentiate you.


----------

